# South Bend 405



## Bradrock (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi folks, I'm new here. Please excuse if this has been covered.
Awhile back I bought a South Bend 405  9  x 36 lathe.  It is my first lathe & I learned the hard way to do some research before buying. I use it a lot, but am limited because of the odd ball 1 3/8   x 10 spindle threads.
I just wondered if anyone here  is dealing with the same problem?
I just bought another complete 9" headstock with the 1 1/2 x 8 threads and it looks like it just might fit.


Dang! wifes calling.  I'll be back in a bit.

Thanks,  Brad


----------



## swoop_g (Mar 3, 2014)

I can feel your pain man!  I have an old 11" South Bend and my spindle thread is 1 5/8-8, try to find chucks or backing plates for that thread!  I started trying to bore out a smaller diameter back plate and sleeve it to fit my spindle but I just don't like the outcome.  So I was thinking about changing out my spindle to the spindle from a heavy 10 with the 2 1/4-8 thread and the bigger through hole.  I'm pretty sure I would need to line bore my headstock though but I'm not totally against doing that, the benefits outweigh the risks in my opinion.  I haven't made any decisions yet nor will I anytime soon, but I do like the thought of having a bigger sized(and more standard size) spindle.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

Greg


----------



## swoop_g (Mar 3, 2014)

I just noticed you said you had a whole headstock, that would be an easy fix if it does in fact fit.  If the new headstock is from the same model lathe with just the bigger spindle then I see no reason not to try it out.  Just put a dead center in the new headstock and one in the tailstock and make sure they line up right.  This is a good video to line up your tailstock:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmMmM8B40bs
If you can get your headstock and tailstock aligned then your problem is solved.

Greg


----------



## Bradrock (Mar 3, 2014)

Nope; the replacement headstock is from a different model 9" SB.  It sits on the ways & lines up with tailstock. The issue is the 405 has different pitch change gears. But they do seem to mesh fine with the newer spindle teeth just playing by hand. I have not tried mounting it yet because I use the lathe regular & don't want to have withdrawels from  down time. 
I'm full time caregiver for my wife & only get to the shop for a few minutes at a time. Most of which is spent trying to remember where I was with what I was doing!:rofl:

BTW: using the newer headstock would also give me the reverse tumbler & a double banjo.  
The 405's reverse is a gear on a stud you stick in a hole & I don't have one. ( gear on a stud))


----------

